# My collection of Paphs



## Mrs Sunshine (Sep 18, 2013)

I´m gonna try to keep one tread here for my collection of Paphs.


Here goes...In no specific order

Rosy Dawn
Wellesleyanum x Ang Tong
Maudie `Taìpei´x Ambiente `Dunkel´
sukkakulii
micranthum
ArmeniWhite x emersonii
delenati x emersonii
Saint Isabel (St Swithin `Jumbo Jamboree´x Lady Isabel `Jeanie´)
Bajazzo
philippinense var. roebellinii
primulimun var. album `Yellow Bird´x diathum var. album Àlbino Beauty´
King Arthur
gratrixianum
Druid Spring(druryi x primulinum)
Quick Sand (niveum x wenshanense)
micranthum 
micranthum
sukkakulii x helenae (Wössner Goldsack)?
Dellaina (delenatii x chamberlainianum)
delenatii
Vanda Pearman (bellatulum `Big Spots´x `delenati var. dunkel´)
Fanaticum (micranthum x malipoense)
wenshanense
Greyi (niveum x godefroyae)
helenae
leucochilum
Magic Lanthern (micranthum x delenatii)
Ho Chi Minh (delenatii x vietnamense)
Iratsume alba (wellesleyanum x godefroyae)
thaianum
Summer Ice (emersonii x primulinum)
Armeni White (armeniacum x delenatii)
bullenianum var. celebesense
charlesworthii
spiecerianum
dianthum
haynaldianum
barbigerum fma aureum
haynaldianum var. alba
tranlienianum
druryi
henryanum
Cam´s Cloud (bellatulum x emersonii)

When I have more time I would like to add a picture to everyone.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice start.


----------



## Dido (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice collection


----------



## eggshells (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice, looking forward to the blooms.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 18, 2013)

Some lovely plants on that list! I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 18, 2013)

This reminds me, I need to get motivated and start a list.

You've got some great stuff and a nice varied group of paphs. Seems like there's a little bit of everything in there.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice list. Be prepared: it will grow if you hang around here!


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2013)

Really nice list, sunshine. Dear Mr. Potter, call it a fall inventory and it sounds more impressive and motivating. I've got to start my inventory
next week...or the week after.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 23, 2013)

very nice collection!!!


----------



## Justin (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice list!!


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Sep 24, 2013)

*My colection of Paphs*

This is the first one for me to show of. I really think this is a pure beauty! 
It has been blooming for about two months now.
It makes me go ohh :drool:


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Sep 24, 2013)

Didn´t manage to attach the photos


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Sep 24, 2013)

So lets try again


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2013)

You should use a second party site like flikr or photobucket. There is a sticky about how to post photos somewhere here.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Sep 24, 2013)

NYEric said:


> You should use a second party site like flikr or photobucket. There is a sticky about how to post photos somewhere here.



Thanxs, had a bit of a struggle and had to go to work, I'll try tomorrow again!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 24, 2013)

You can send them to me and I will post them for you


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Sep 24, 2013)

Trithor said:


> You can send them to me and I will post them for you



Thank you Trithor, but I have to learn doing it by myself. I have Flickr, it's time for me to start using it.


----------



## Trithor (Sep 24, 2013)

A pleasure, if you don't come right, let me know, perhaps I can help


----------



## The Mutant (Sep 24, 2013)

I have flickr too, although I can't upload anything to my account at the moment for some unknown reason. If you want help (in Swedish), just send me a PM, and I'll try to help you out.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Oct 1, 2013)

Mrs Sunshine said:


>



aha, finally!
Thanks Mutant for your help.

This one I really like, so much that I had it for judeing in september at a orchidshow i Lund, Sweden. First time for me to have anything for judeing so that was an experience.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 1, 2013)

Very attractive. Any chance of a bigger picture, and a brief description of what it is?


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Oct 1, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Very attractive. Any chance of a bigger picture, and a brief description of what it is?



Oh, off course! Got so excited when I managed to upload the picture I forgot.
It supposed to be Paph primulinum var. album x dianthum var. album, but some say its not. Anyway I adore it. 
I've had it for six months now, have in my orchid room in the basement with some extra light, good air circulation, temps between 17-22 C.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2013)

Mrs Sunshine said:


> aha, finally!
> Thanks Mutant for your help.
> 
> This one I really like, so much that I had it for judeing in september at a orchidshow i Lund, Sweden. First time for me to have anything for judeing so that was an experience.


You're very welcome.  You have to post a picture of a certain other Paph I saw at OP. I know people will love it here. oke:

How did the judging go?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2013)

Mrs Sunshine said:


> .. First time for me to have anything for judging so that was an experience.



And not definitely a good one! 
I believe the cross description is true; Paph. primulinum album x dianthum album. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree with Eric. Nice flower.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Oct 9, 2013)

This little beauty is now flowering. Paph Iratsume alba, got it from Schwerter this summer.
I think it´s really hard to capture this almost white flower, this have to do. Have a good camera, but I need to learn more about the settings.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Oct 9, 2013)

The Mutant said:


> You're very welcome.  You have to post a picture of a certain other Paph I saw at OP. I know people will love it here. oke:
> 
> How did the judging go?



Not that good, it got 8,53 Points, the judges thougt it had too little alba genes or something. Anyhow, I like it.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 9, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 9, 2013)

I would love to see abetter picture of the flower. Almost has a leucochilum look to it. What is the cross?


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Oct 9, 2013)

It's a cross between wellesleyanum x godefroyae. Ok Trithor, I will try and get you a better picture.


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 9, 2013)

Mrs Sunshine said:


> This little beauty is now flowering. Paph Iratsume alba, got it from Schwerter this summer.
> I think it´s really hard to capture this almost white flower, this have to do. Have a good camera, but I need to learn more about the settings.


This is the one I was referring to in one of my previous posts. 



Mrs Sunshine said:


> Not that good, it got 8,53 Points, the judges thougt it had too little alba genes or something. Anyhow, I like it.


Ah, bummer. But it's more important that you like it.  I didn't even know we had judging in Sweden.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Trithor, this is for you. Better late than never.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

While I´m at it, here´s another one in bloom right now. This photo was taken a few weeks back, now it´s only one flower left
haynaldianum alba, grow it in my basement with some extra light, a bit dry during winter and spring, then in summer I water it more often.
Really like this brigth greenish one.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

This is where I grow most of my paphs. Did som tideing up and re-organizing the shelfs today and realized that I have alot of space to fill. Some things left on my todo-list, for example, install more ligths over the lowest shelf in the back.


----------



## Dido (Nov 13, 2013)

your growinf area looks interesting. 

Do you have pollen left from your lowii alba


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Nov 13, 2013)

Dido, I have never taken pollen before, but I can give it a try if you'd like?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2013)

Taking pollen off is the easy part. toothpick w/ honey.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2013)

I like your growing space. It is nice to have space for more plants!


----------



## Dido (Nov 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Taking pollen off is the easy part. toothpick w/ honey.



For the rest you need nice musik and a nice glas of wine, and some candels on.....


----------



## Trithor (Nov 14, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Taking pollen off is the easy part. toothpick w/ honey.





Dido said:


> For the rest you need nice musik and a nice glas of wine, and some candels on.....



Dido, you old romantic you! That would presuppose that NYEric was intimating that the 'Honey' was not the one made by bees, but the one needed by the 'birds and the bees'!

I have always found that most pollen is soft enough to be collected by a dry toothpick (oh dear!), but if in need of a bit of moisture (only if candles, sweet talk and music have not accentuated the mood) that glycerine works well (does not attract ants)!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Sunshine said:


> Trithor, this is for you. Better late than never.



I am truly honoured! Thank you! 
Those are fantastic petals and a good dorsal! I would say that on a bigger and more mature plant that this has great potential! Look after it.


----------



## Mrs Sunshine (Nov 14, 2013)

I sure will take good care of it, I've been thinking about cutting the spike, so it can concentrate on getting bigger, but haven't come around it yet, because of its beauty!


----------

